# New Space Wolves / Demons Campaign book



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

From BoLS:

40K Rumors: Space Wolves & Chaos Daemons Campaign
Posted by Larry Vela at January 21, 2016

_There’s a new morsel from the rumorsphere on 40’s next campaign book – And it stars the Space Wolves and the Ruinous Powers!_


OK, all the standard caveats apply. Here’s the latest from Lucky Shot on Faeit 1-20-2016

_“Space Wolves campaign book is called “Curse of the Wulfen”

Also includes a decurion for Chaos Daemons_

via Darnok on Warseer 1-20-2016

_“I’ve been told the SW will not get a new codex, but an expansion book – I guess similar to the last Tau update. There will be new models, but I have no details about them (yet).”_

Earlier this week sources told BoLS that the Space Wolves are returning this year, but there are some big caveats:

Look for the Space Wolves to return in the first half of the year, before summer arrives.
This will be a minor “reboxing release”
Look for some originally limited edition models to make their way into the standard SW range.
Look for mostly reboxings with updated bases and the like.
There is no current word on an updated codex.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

_please_


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Every time I hear rumours of new SW releases I think maybe this time there'll be new sculpts for Ragnar and Ulrik. It'd be nice to see Krom Dragongaze go on general release as well, which along with the SW upgrade sprue would make a nice Ragnar, but Ulrik's sculpt is 22 years old, rather pathetic for one of the oldest, most revered SMs in the galaxy.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> It'd be nice to see Krom Dragongaze go on general release as well


When he first came out I thought he was supposed to replace an old sculpt. Just like how I thought Balthazar from DV was Azrael and the new Sanguinary Priest for BA was gunna be Corbulo.

It's amazing to me that some of those old sculpts are still being purchased.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

ntaw said:


> When he first came out I thought he was supposed to replace an old sculpt.


Personally I'm convinced the Krom mini started out as a Ragnar replacement. If you look at the old Ragnar and new Krom, there are way too many similarities in the little details for it to not be, IMO.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> If you look at the old Ragnar and new Krom, there are way too many similarities in the little details for it to not be, IMO.


Same with the other guys, new Priest has the -exact- same grail sculpt (supposed to be a Relic) and Balthazar has the same wargear as Azrael but it wearing the helmet instead.

I wonder why GW does that? It's almost like there's unofficial sculpts for Unique characters.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

ntaw said:


> I wonder why GW does that? It's almost like there's unofficial sculpts for Unique characters.


I can see new sculpts sitting on a desk waiting on a release slot. In the meantime someone else comes up with the idea for a campaign box, and needs a unique mini to use as a selling point. A little bit of rejigging on those sculpts waiting on a release date, and job done. Both mini and campaign box released.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Both mini and campaign box released.


I sincerely hope that this is not the case, that deeply irks my inner Operations Manager.

....and this is an (unrelated?) fun new model from FW:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That mini appeared about 5 years ago, but was never released, probably because that's more of a club than an axe.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Unrelated then! Ah well.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

ntaw said:


> Unrelated then! Ah well.


Oh it is related. It's the original concept for Bran, but never went any further than a sneaky cameo at a Games Day a few years ago. There was never a sight of the rumoured Redmaw mini though.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> There was never a sight of the rumoured Redmaw mini though.


He _did_ look pretty spankin' fresh.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Love how he has an axe that is AP2 .... yet is not unweildy ... Fuck my Blood Angels right in the mouth ... AGAIN.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

OIIIIIIO said:


> Love how he has an axe that is AP2 .... yet is not unweildy ... Fuck my Blood Angels right in the mouth ... AGAIN.


Just you wait. This rumoured update thing will give them a Wulfen unit, with FNP, Furious Charge, Rage, Acute Senses, Counter Attack, Rend/Shred. And dick all over our beloved Death Company.

That being said, for 10pts more, Dante would roflstomp this guy.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Insert 13th company here? Or are those Wulfen?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well they look interesting.


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

Is he about to Crane kick Johnny Lawrence?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh, the Blood Angels Bitch Brigade are here!

_Awesome_ to see Wulfen minis; not a _huge_ fan of the matrix kick one in the middle of that picture, although he is neat, but the one with the axe at the bottom left is badass!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I hope this maybe ties in with the rumoured Tzeentch releases - SW and 1k Sons having their mutual dislike & history (I've always like the fact the Warp had very different & opposite effects, long term, on the two chapters).

That being said, I can see some outrageous bullshit being released in favour of the Space Wolves - looking at those Wulfen rules...my World Eaters are looking more and more redundant. 

Ambiance-wise, I'd love to see some Ice World terrain & some new Fortification rules.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> Oh, the Blood Angels Bitch Brigade are here!


We're always here. Watching. Waiting.....Complaining.


----------



## Warpangel (Apr 9, 2013)

I just cum !!!!!!! Need to see rules !!!!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> We're always here. Watching. Waiting.....Complaining.


You're not the heroes that we wanted; you're the heroes we got.


----------



## LordOfTheWolves (May 28, 2015)

Warpangel said:


> I just cum !!!!!!! Need to see rules !!!!


See! This is why we get sent outside! Bad Dog!

And I for one welcome our new wolfy wolfy overlords...or should that be welcome their return?

Very happy to see the wulfen back, but at present not sure I like the sculpts. The karate kid in the middle seems a little much. 

Blood angels, can't we just admit that the marines with the wolf fetish and the blood suckers both have pros and cons for assault and leave it at that? We're all friends here...except the dark angels...they can chew on a frost trolls toe!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Blood Angel players & Chaos players are the same in a way - give them one good codex, then take it away, they cry over it for years.

Mind you, Codex: Blood Angels still has more good points than Codex: Cultists&Heldrake.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

We don't cry. 

We sulk. It's classier.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Xabre said:


> Insert 13th company here? Or are those Wulfen?


*Sees Wulfen image*

This may be because i'm currently on a Borderlands 2 kick, but i'm going to quote Mr Torgue for my reaction to these new Wulfen.

Ahem...

*"HOLY F**KS**T!!!!!!!!"* I LOVE THOSE THINGS!

...

Oh damn it. Now I want to collect Space Wolves.


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I have said it a few times about some recent releases, but considering my long standing love of the SWs, this WILL get me back to 40k.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

So I'm definitely in the minority on this, but I personally think most of those sculpts look fuck-ugly (especially the karate kid up front.)

Digging Mr. axe and maybe the guy to the right but I'd need a clearer shot of that one.


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

darkreever said:


> So I'm definitely in the minority on this, but I personally think most of those sculpts look fuck-ugly (especially the karate kid up front.)


It looks posed. Not like a combat stance. Like, if someone in a fight noticed someone taking pictures and tried to casually look like a badass, and just ended up looking like the asshole he is.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Angel of Blood said:


> We don't cry.
> 
> We sulk. It's classier.


Speak for yourself, I spend most every game punching marine players into the ground (provided they don't spam Centurions.....those bastards get me every time) :biggrin:



darkreever said:


> I personally think most of those sculpts look fuck-ugly


I'll need to see a clearer picture for sure, but I truly thought they were mis-posted AoS models at first.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Oh, the Blood Angels Bitch Brigade are here!
> 
> _Awesome_ to see Wulfen minis; not a _huge_ fan of the matrix kick one in the middle of that picture, although he is neat, but the one with the axe at the bottom left is badass!



Well, since we have a name now (BABB) does that mean we can now get a new Medal made for us?
I bitch, but I am happy for the SW players ... I hope you all get an antibiotic resistant strain of syphilis. Just saying 


OT: The Karate Kub ... are those wolf claws on him ... like pretty much lightning claws?


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

This Wulfen is taking a selfie, once you have seen it you can't unsee it!


----------



## LordOfTheWolves (May 28, 2015)

OIIIIIIO said:


> OT: The Karate Kub ... are those wolf claws on him ... like pretty much lightning claws?


Because a space marine whose turning into a furry needs sharp claws...wait...

Reckon they will probably count as wolf claws, the +1 strength boost will be nice on a dedicated assault unit. The claws are very reminiscent of Murderfang


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

God those models look fuck ugly. Really hope they look better in person. Looks like GW really has a problem sculpting (or paining) faces without looking constipated.

I would also like to add Tyranid players to the BA and Chaos group of having one good book and then getting dick all ever since. Heck we became a DLC faction it got so bad!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh, good. This means I can have rules for these older models.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Xabre said:


> Insert 13th company here? Or are those Wulfen?


They look way too composed to be Wulfen imo, and not really 'savagey' enough...


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

I'll reserve final judgement until I get a chance to see them in person, however... I'm not liking what I see in the image.

They might hold possibilities for conversion bits, but (from the little that can really be seen in the image) they are far too 'clean' and nowhere near as 'not sure if it wants to merely tear me limb from limb or eat me whole' as I have always held true Wulfen to be.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Euphrati said:


> I'll reserve final judgement until I get a chance to see them in person, however... I'm not liking what I see in the image.
> 
> They might hold possibilities for conversion bits, but (from the little that can really be seen in the image) they are far too 'clean' and nowhere near as 'not sure if it wants to merely tear me limb from limb or eat me whole' as I have always held true Wulfen to be.


Exactly, the one guy is actually posed almost like a striking scorpion ffs


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

To tack on a bit more here:

From BoLS again:










That line is in the current WD105. Translated, it says:

_Teaser: “After 10,000 years the lost brothers return.”_


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

For those without translating capabilities:


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

If they are that horrid looking I see a bunch of WHF models being bought up and converted.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Reading the newer rumours on BoLS, it looks these are going to be part of a campaign. I hope this doesn't mean they'll only be available in a single box set. Is prefer it more like the RG campaign where both forces were boxed separately.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Reading the newer rumours on BoLS, it looks these are going to be part of a campaign. I hope this doesn't mean they'll only be available in a single box set. Is prefer it more like the RG campaign where both forces were boxed separately.


I'm willing to bet that they will do this. Really, it generates more potential revenue with people buying armies and campaign books rather than getting it all in one box for a reduced price.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

I don't see it myself. They look more like fantasy models than 40k stuff.

edit; oh...then I saw the SW logo on the shield and on an shoulder pad. Oh dear. Upsetting.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks like the Spacewolves are G.Ws next super parody release, more beards more axes more claws!


----------



## tyraniddude (Feb 13, 2012)

Oldman78 said:


> Looks like the Spacewolves are G.Ws next super parody release, more beards more axes more claws!


yah


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Oldman78 said:


> Looks like the Spacewolves are G.Ws next super parody release, more beards more axes more claws!


They have to top Wolf Wolfsson of the Space Wolves with wolf claws riding a great wolf _eventually_...

I'm more hoping to finally get something new to do with my Daemons, from this campaign book, though I don't look forward to having to buy Slaaneshi Chariot(s) just to be able to field the Slaaneshi formation that may be in this Daemoncurion. Because we know that GW will shove them in there to boost the sales quotient on that particular unit to get awesome special rules free formationwise for the rest of them. Same thing probably for Beasts of Nurgle and Flamers of Tzeentch--at least most Daemons players still have some Flamers from when they and Screamers were flavor-of-the-month!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Mossy Toes said:


> I'm more hoping to finally get something new to do with my Daemons, from this campaign book, though I don't look forward to having to buy Slaaneshi Chariot(s) just to be able to field the Slaaneshi formation that may be in this Daemoncurion. Because we know that GW will shove them in there to boost the sales quotient on that particular unit to get awesome special rules free formationwise for the rest of them. Same thing probably for Beasts of Nurgle and Flamers of Tzeentch--at least most Daemons players still have some Flamers from when they and Screamers were flavor-of-the-month!


I haven't been able to dig up any info on those Daemoncurions - You got a link I can take a look at?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Mostly just the first post: 



Xabre said:


> Also includes a decurion for Chaos Daemons


No other info, but, well, I imagine GW wants to shift some of their least-selling units, so... bundling them into formations as a tax is something of an expectation, for me. Probably doesn't help that all the frantic fanboiwankism (<3 you all, really!) in this thread has been about space werewolfs, not my precious hellspawn.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Mossy Toes said:


> Probably doesn't help that all the frantic fanboiwankism (<3 you all, really!) in this thread has been about space werewolfs, not my precious hellspawn.


I mostly think that's due to them getting new minis though - It's the only thing confirmed about the release, where the rest are rumors. 

I do look forward to some pure Daemons decurions though. Here's hoping for one that allows us to come in from reserve and assault. That would be perfect for todays meta where the game is over in turn 3 regardless


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> I mostly think that's due to them getting new minis though - It's the only thing confirmed about the release, where the rest are rumors.


Well, yeah. I've heard that space wolves then blood angels are GW's two top-selling armies, not that I know if that apocryphal anecdote is true. How long a pop-culture shadow do vampires and werewolves cast?...


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Mossy Toes said:


> I've heard that space wolves then blood angels are GW's two top-selling armies, not that I know if that apocryphal anecdote is true. How long a pop-culture shadow do vampires and werewolves cast?...


I'm surprised Dark Eldar isn't up there with them then - They fit perfectly for the long-dark-haired emo girl that is always in doubt of what they want to achieve, but just screams about their emotional failings while trying to get it.


----------



## Warpangel (Apr 9, 2013)

Seen these over on belloflostsouls

More

Rules translated from German


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

War Zone: Fenris, eh? Tasty. I like this string of campaigns tied to army updates, even if it means I have to source all the different rules and compile them in one place for easy reference in-game.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Kinda fragile for 30pts each, but not ridiculously so (4+ is a lot worse than 3+ because of the amount of extra wounds you'll take from Heavy Bolters, Autocannons, Gauss Blasters etc. but anything that's not AP4 has to get through 4+, FnP and 2 wounds), and they seem to hit like a tonne of bricks (especially if those special weapons are any good).

Good job, GW, for all the models are 'pretty okayish' the rules seem like they're really quite good.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Definitely S3. Don't know how you could squint and make that S5 when there's a 3 and 5 next to each other for Initiative and Attacks.

Bigger picture for better lookings:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Ten thousand year old werewolves that are only S3 with 4+ armour? Fuck that. Glass hammer, anyone?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Pretty sure that's Str5, Fisto, or they're unuseable garbage you will never, ever see.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> Pretty sure that's Str5,


Look along the stat line to attacks. It's exactly the same blurry digit for the attacks stat. Unless a normal wulfen has 5 attacks while the pack leader only has 4, which I doubt, it definitely looks more like a 3.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

It could very well be strength 3, assuming that 2-handed Frost Axes might be adding +3 or +4 Strength, and 'Frost Claws' could be like Wolf Claws with +1 Str also, putting them well into standard Astartes range.

10,000 years in the warp made them all stringy?


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Eugh yuck! Don't like those models one bit. Stat line seems OK so long as like Xabre says their weapons see to that shocking str


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Or it's yet another WD misprint, as we've all seen before I'm sure.


----------



## Rush Darling (Apr 30, 2015)

Xabre said:


> It could very well be strength 3, assuming that 2-handed Frost Axes might be adding +3 or +4 Strength, and 'Frost Claws' could be like Wolf Claws with +1 Str also, putting them well into standard Astartes range.
> 
> 10,000 years in the warp made them all stringy?


My thoughts exactly, though S6 TH/SS seems a little odd, but then you're still hurting alot of things regardless of whether the 3++ saves your bacon.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

We also don't know all of the rules. Wolf Rage might be something where their strength goes up after they've taken wounds (good reason for 2W, right?), or they can get benefits after wiping a unit off the table, etc. 

Frost Axes right now are +2S, so a 2hander might be +3 strength (something shinier than a relic blade?), etc. I'm just extrapolating.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Snagged this from a BoLS comment thread:

"Curse of the Wulfen.
All non-vehicle models within 6" is affected. For Blood/Sky/swift claws it is 12", for Long Fangs it is 3".
Wulfen, Servitors and units that starts in a transport are not affected.
At the start of the player turn, roll a single dice for all units. The effect lasts until your next player round.
Units outside of combat gains the Hunt tables effect, units in combat gains the Kill effect.
Hunt
1-3:
re-rolls failed charges and... Smashdown? Don't know. EDIT: Just read a
translation that said it was Hamer of Wrath, which makes more sense.
4-5: Add 3" when you move, run or charge. Basically dunestrider.
6: All models gain Furios Charge and gains 1d3 attacks for charging, unless they have Rage.

Kill:
1-4: +1 initiative.
4-5: Re-rolls to wound.
6: If killed, you may attack before being removed, even if you already fought in an earlier Initiative step.

Wargear.
Helfrost pistol. I will laugh if that thing ends up being 15 points and straight up better then plasma pistols.
_Xabre's note: A few posts later someone said it was S8 Ap1 Helfrost. Feels very salty_
Grenade launcher is 12", S4 Ap5 assault 3. Or assault D3?
I think they don't even need to fire it to benefit from assault grenades in close combat.

Frostclaws are +1S, AP2, Shred.
Stormhammer have Helfrost
Twohanded frost-axe is S+3 AP2. "Merciless swing?"
Strike at normal initiative when charging, otherwise at I1.That is 5 S8 AP2 attacks at initiative 5. But hey, who needs instakill T4 when you can drown the opponent in S6 AP2"

This has been floating around today.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Teeeeny tiny picture:












> Murderhorde
> 
> 1 Herald of Khorne or Skulltaker 6 (?) of the following: Blood Khorne guzzlers Khorne Khorne Slayers The rules of formation are too small to read them clearly, but one of them is something that takes effect within 12 “. Restrictions: None.
> 
> ...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

...and more!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Strength 5, mwap mwap. Fuck you, Blood Angels, we're like Sanguinary Guard and Death Company combined but better!

The models really benefited from a blurry scan, though


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> Fuck you, Blood Angels, we're like Sanguinary Guard and Death Company combined but better!


:rofl: What a troll. Anyway...

Special shout-outs go to yet another WD misprint for rules and the dude on the left that is totally taking a selfie showing off his new nail polish. I hope GW continues with their initiative of putting all the wargear options for each model available in the box. It would be pretty lame if it came with less than 5 sets of each weapon option (assuming they're sold in boxes of 5).


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

ugh, those models are really fucking terribad now that i have a clear view of them


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

ntaw said:


> :rofl: What a troll. Anyway...
> 
> Special shout-outs go to yet another WD misprint for rules and the dude on the left that is totally taking a selfie showing off his new nail polish. I hope GW continues with their initiative of putting all the wargear options for each model available in the box. It would be pretty lame if it came with less than 5 sets of each weapon option (assuming they're sold in boxes of 5).


Yeah, buying a set of ten figs that could use up to 4 special weapons, and then only getting one of each in a box, it sucks. I am sure as shit not buying extra boxes just to get one gun out of them.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The actual guys aren't _too_ bad, I just have no fucking clue what the poses are supposed to represent. I get that you can't make them fight like actual wolves fight, because they're bipedal and wolves aren't exactly renowned for their immense martial skill, and I'm okay not having them fight like normal people because they're goddamn wolf people, but some kind of idea what they're supposed to be doing would be nice. We have, from left to right: Alas Poor Selfie, Frolic, Shoulderbarge Mcgee, Lycan-san, and Goose Step.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

MidnightSun said:


> We have, from left to right: Alas Poor Selfie, Frolic, Shoulderbarge Mcgee, Lycan-san, and Goose Step.


That's it, I will never be able to see the models as anything else. Holy shitballs that was fun!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

On a fluffy level, the idea of feral, bestial wolf men using advanced weaponry does not sit well with me. Up to now the little we've seen of them is depicted as marines that have physically and mentally regressed to a bestial level that requires the presence of a priest to maintain any level of control. 

As for the minis, the only thing that really bothers me is the legs. That should simply be a matter of swapping them out for standard armoured ones though.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

More images of that WD over on BoLS. The decal sheet looks like it contains a lot of stuff from the old 2nd Ed sheets that came in the various metal boxes


















Releases include:

Long Fangs (rebox)
Grey Hunters (rebox)
StormWolf Gunship (rebox)
Wulfen
Warzone Fenris: Mark of the Wulfen Campaign Book € 60
Warzone Fenris: Mark of the Wulfen Campaign Book Collectors Edition $190
Daemons Datacards $13.50
Chaos Daemons Grimoire Collection Campaign Book $155
Space Wolf Art Book $50
Space Wolf Hard Cover Short Story Collection $27
Space Wolf Decal Sheet $20


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm gunna have to learn some German if we're gunna keep getting our rumours from their publications :laugh:

This is pretty great though.

EDIT: moar!! some are reposts because the image is clearer.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


>


Anyone who can show this picture to me in English will get a damned soul. They have a million uses! :grin:


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The top one is a special print of the pic, the hardback book is a collection of all the SW shorts from recent years, I believe.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The top one is a special print of the pic, the hardback book is a collection of all the SW shorts from recent years, I believe.


Most of which I don't care about, however it mentions Feast of Lies and The Caged Wolf which are a part of the recent Space Wolves story chain that involve the Chapter going hunting in Comorragh. Which I DO care about.

If this collection has those short stories, and the eighth part that hasn't been released on BL yet, then I would be very interested in getting it.


LotN


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ type it into Google translator. It speaks of 8 stories and that Logan Grimnar is lost.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Warriors of the Fang rereleased! But on _25mm_!


----------



## Macas (Jun 29, 2011)

Anyone know what the price will be for the wulfen box set


----------



## Warpangel (Apr 9, 2013)

My guess is £30-£35 as the space marine vets are £30 and GW obviously need to keep putting the prices up


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Warpangel said:


> My guess is £30-£35 as the space marine vets are £30 and GW obviously need to keep putting the prices up


Also known as, we have no idea what the prices will be. Cynical speculation aside.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Warpangel said:


> My guess is £30-£35 as the space marine vets are £30 and GW obviously need to keep putting the prices up


Nah, GW need to work out just how much gamers want the models. If the enthusiasm for the models is low, probably £25-30. If people are enthusiastic and really want the models, they'll come out at £35-40.

So if we all say how shit the models look and how we have no intention of buying them, they might release them at a discount price. :grin:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> So if we all say how shit the models look and how we have no intention of buying them, they might release them at a discount price.


If this was the case, based on what I read from the internets, all new kits would be at a discount price.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm guessing £30, same as Sternies. Usually I'd go £35, but GW has been doing _amazing_ work on their pricing recently so I'll go for £30.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Right, _Curse_ of the Wulfen.

Cursed with everyone wanting to be your best friend standing riiiiiight next to you.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

It does have the noticeable downside of everyone laughing at you for being the new joke chapter, as well as a furry.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

MidnightSun said:


> It does have the noticeable downside of everyone laughing at you for being the new joke chapter, as well as a furry.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Well this just looks like space wolfs have become a true alternative for the chaos dex. Finally awesome rules for possessed.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Interesting,helfrost pistols. I guess in the absence of grav they felt like they needed to give the wolves something? It'll be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

DaisyDuke said:


> Well this just looks like space wolfs have become a true alternative for the chaos dex. Finally awesome rules for possessed.


Ah, silver linings! Curse of the Wulfen as parasitic daemonic influences...

But seriously. 8 points for S8 AP2 at I5 with Rage on the assault on any number of models in the squad? That gets to fight A) if it's already fought when your survivors (if any) kill it or B) if you 1-upped it in the initiative step and tried to pre-empt it?

I mean, yeah, krak missiles kill that 38 point mini pretty dead, ignoring the armor, 2 wounds, and FNP, but... what the warp are my KDK supposed to do here? If _I_ charge _them_ (say, bikers/hounds faster than their run-then-assault) A) the non great-frost-axe carriers will wipe my I4 unit before I strike or B) their casualties will still wipe my squad.

Or, haha, S6 AP2 at I5 with 6 attacks on the charge for 42 points per mini.

Ok, ok, that's S8 with axes, I suppose they'll only /probably/ kill my Soul Grinder before I strike back, kill 2, and the strike-back attacks from those casualties will finish off my last remaining hull points. Barring 6 S10 attacks per hammer in there.

All right, I can take a hint: the answer here is "shoot them, don't fight them." As somebody who primarily plays meleeish CSM, KDK, and Daemons... that's _not a very helpful answer_. These guys even shrug off Baledrakes, with their multiwound minis and FNP. Yes, I'm a little bitter. Only a little, given that this is the following of a common trend, but if the next CSM codex in however many months is underpowered... that's when you'll see _bitter._


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> Interesting,helfrost pistols. I guess in the absence of grav they felt like they needed to give the wolves something? It'll be interesting to see how this plays out.


...on BS2, no less. Ork shooting, whee!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Mossy Toes said:


> All right, I can take a hint: the answer here is "shoot them, don't fight them."


A guy in my group is going bonkers over these guys, I'm pretty curious as to how my BA will fare against them. Maybe if I charge them with everything at once in a perfect setup....I've pulled crap like that off in games before, landing around 80 attacks on Draigo's unit once, but it was hard as fuck to do and took a perfect blend of negligence and crummy dice on my opponent's side.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

ntaw said:


> A guy in my group is going bonkers over these guys, I'm pretty curious as to how my BA will fare against them. Maybe if I charge them with everything at once in a perfect setup....I've pulled crap like that off in games before, landing around 80 attacks on Draigo's unit once, but it was hard as fuck to do and took a perfect blend of negligence and crummy dice on my opponent's side.


Their Death Throes attacks are still going to wipe whatever you assaulted them with, unless it has a 3++ rerollable or better. At the Initiative you killed them at, no less. Unless they didn't spring for fancy AP2 weaponry on every mini, which seems to be the balancing point here.

Hah. Imagining a formation that allows them to assault the turn they come on the board from Outflanking. That'll be in the campaign book--it'd be a shame for something so nice like this to get shot up, wouldn't it?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Mossy Toes said:


> Their Death Throes attacks are still going to wipe whatever you assaulted them with, unless it has a 3++ rerollable or better.


Multiple units. They have to choose what to demolish at least? :/


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

ntaw said:


> Multiple units. They have to choose what to demolish at least? :/


Are you planning on attacking at I6? Then you might kill them before they strike and only take one round of attacks. However if you're multiple unit assaulting them at I5, you will both get your attacks... then at the end of that initiative step they get the attacks with the minis you killed _again_. Unless you're running TH/SS termis with Stern for Sanctuary and/or Fortune-ing them with an allied Farseer (would need to check the legality of that latter one) or something, I think it's just plain not worth investing points in trying to beat Wulfen in combat. Even with the fancy BA special character that has the chalice that gives his unit +1I on top of their formation +1I, that's only one unit and it still gets wiped on the crackback. I don't think _Beating Wulfen In Combat (And Surviving)_ is a thing for anyone except Seerstar, Screamerstar, Draigostar, possibly Dronestar, and maybe Imperial Knights/Stompas/Brass Scorpions (though all that S8 and S10 will gnaw a chunk out of you, all right).


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah, you're very right. 

Out come the Manticores and Basilisks.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Mossy Toes said:


> As somebody who primarily plays meleeish CSM, KDK, and Daemons... that's not a very helpful answer.


Bring a few forgefiends - I tried a simulated match the other day, where the space wolf player brought these with the rules available to us. He brought a 6 max unit in a stormwolf, which even negated my possibility of killing them before they were in my face.

He got to charge one unit and then the Forgefiends opened up. I brought 2. The squad was dead after that and the forgefiends could focus on other stuff.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> Bring a few forgefiends - I tried a simulated match the other day, where the space wolf player brought these with the rules available to us. He brought a 6 max unit in a stormwolf, which even negated my possibility of killing them before they were in my face.
> 
> He got to charge one unit and then the Forgefiends opened up. I brought 2. The squad was dead after that and the forgefiends could focus on other stuff.


Well, yes, that's what I'm griping about. I don't play KDK to play Forgefiends, I play them to bring Maulerfiends, which will be a heap of scrap before they get to strike. BS3 on forgefiends is too unreliable for when they're facing off against everything they're not perfectly suited to kill. Wulfen are an exception, but... not enough of one, I don't think, to justify running 2 or 3 forgefiends in every list on the off chance that a squad of them will pop up.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Mossy Toes said:


> I don't think, to justify running 2 or 3 forgefiends in every list on the off chance that a squad of them will pop up.
> __________________


True that - I was just thinking if you are going against Space Wolves, then they would be an idea


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> True that - I was just thinking if you are going against Space Wolves, then they would be an idea


Yeah. That's a whole other kettle of worms in terms of "how far are you going to tailor your list in advance." I usually don't arrange games in advance, but if there were multiple SW players in my meta, I might consider it--but I'll let the matter rest.


----------



## Macas (Jun 29, 2011)

Found this http://forum.spikeybits.com/showthread.php?29784-Readable-Space-Wolf-Rules


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

£35 was spot on the mark then.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

This page has some interesting stuff on it, apparently the GK and DA are after the Wulfen and Daemons are getting a lot more than SW in this book.


----------



## Warpangel (Apr 9, 2013)

I just want some sort of drop pod formation the skyhammer annihilation force is abit over powered IMO but a few sweet buffs for a classic SW drop pod assault would be nice 
What type of formation is everyone else after for the SW or daemons ?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It'll be interesting to see how they retcon the current fluff. As it stands nearly the whole chapter is on Cadia fighting the 13th Black Crusade, with the Wulfen making cameo appearances. Now they're appearing all across the Imperium? Does Grimnar just up and leave Cadia to it's fate?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Wulfen look like over powered bullshit to me.

150 points for 5 x that stat line!?

Has Matt Ward got anything to do with this? Has he stopped role-playing as a Vicar, and now become a Furry?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Orochi said:


> Wulfen look like over powered bullshit to me.
> 
> 150 points for 5 x that stat line!?
> 
> Has Matt Ward got anything to do with this? Has he stopped role-playing as a Vicar, and now become a Furry?


6" move guys with T4, 4+ armour and no ranged weapons. Man, those guys are fucking overpowered as hell. Especially since they're in that Codex that has Thunderwolves and Wolf Lords on Thunderwolves and uh, all those other units that are relevant. Like, erm, what are they called. Those good units I'm sure Space Wolves have. Oh, yeah, the 5 LC Terminators who sit in the backfield of a non-SW army to let good codexes' units Deep Strike better.

And screw that Matt Ward guy! Man, he just _ruined_ 5th ed, with all the fucking Leafblower and Razorwolves and - wait, what do you mean God-King Kelly wrote those books? I bet that's Ward's fault!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Honestly I still think the models are garbage enough that I would rather field something else before I bought them. The rules are super killy in CC but I never had issues with being super killy in CC with the SW so I think it would be a case of I would rather field something else. Are there going to be people that abuse them? Sure, but then again that is nothing new overall in this system.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

MidnightSun said:


> Oh, yeah, the 5 LC Terminators who sit in the backfield of a non-SW army to let good codexes' units Deep Strike better.


Don't those guys have to start in reserve and come in automatically first turn? Which mean they're really jack fuck all better than a comms relay and inquistor taximus? Especially if you're hiding in the backfield from turn 2 on?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Xabre said:


> Don't those guys have to start in reserve and come in automatically first turn?


I have never seen them played timidly, seems like every time I play SW BAM! Arjac and some LC Termies up in my grill with Drop Pod Dreadnoughts close by.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

ntaw said:


> I have never seen them played timidly, seems like every time I play SW BAM! Arjac and some LC Termies up in my grill with Drop Pod Dreadnoughts close by.


Hence me saying I don't see them getting a huge amount of use. There is a ton of CC wafflestomp style units in the SW codex. The aura thing is spiffy but I see it screwing over a player as much as helping if they start massing units in one spot on the board.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

scscofield said:


> There is a ton of CC wafflestomp style units in the SW codex.


They are the only space marines I loathe charging with my BA.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

MidnightSun said:


> 6" move guys with T4, 4+ armour and no ranged weapons. Man, those guys are fucking overpowered as hell


Ha! My thoughts exactly


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

ntaw said:


> I have never seen them played timidly, seems like every time I play SW BAM! Arjac and some LC Termies up in my grill with Drop Pod Dreadnoughts close by.


Hmmmm. What's this rule then?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Hmmmm. What's this rule then?


Void Claws formation.


----------



## Rush Darling (Apr 30, 2015)

Worth pointing out they appear to missing grenades?

Granted they can buy the same effect for 2 points apiece, but here's to waiting for the overzealous player (who ain't done his reading) gleefully charging his S8 AP2 Ini 5 nasties over a few pebbles just to get lawyered.

And then probably win anyway, because dead models strike faster, right? grumble grumble


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Xabre said:


> Don't those guys have to start in reserve and come in automatically first turn? Which mean they're really jack fuck all better than a comms relay and inquistor taximus? Especially if you're hiding in the backfield from turn 2 on?


I've no idea; I know they're one of the best things in the SW book and therefore it's a pretty damning indicator of the power of SW that I have no clue how they actually work other than 'they do some reserves stuff and help people'. I mean, I think you can judge what units are crazy by how universally they're known - Wraithknights are a T8 W6 3+ save Gargantuan Creature which gives it a bunch of abilities but most importantly FnP, immunity to Poison/Sniper and Stomp, it can have a pair of StrD AP1 one-shotters or a StrD sword and a 5++ invuln (or an Eldar version of an Executioner Plasma Cannon, which I've never seen taken for some reason). Wraiths are T5 W2 3++ guys who can get 4+ Reanimation in a formation, have a bunch of Str6 I5 attacks with Rending, and are 12" move ignoring terrain. Windriders are Tactical Marine statlines with some slight variation in irrelevant stats, with a 36" range 4-shot Str6 gun, they can Flat Out 36" with Objective Secured and they make 2D6" moves in the assault phase. Flyrants are a T6 W4 3+ armour FMC with a BS4 twin-linked Str6 Assault 12 gun, a couple of psychic powers, Synapse, and sometimes a Str5 Haywire flamer. If you can't remember the relevant information about a unit off-hand (emphasis on _relevant_ stats - I don't know the Initiative of a Flyrant, why the hell would I need to? What's a Wraithknight's WS, 4 or 5? I presume 4, but it's bad news bears if it gets into melee with you either way), it's almost certainly not 'overpowered'.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Krom!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> 6" move guys with T4, 4+ armour and no ranged weapons. Man, those guys are fucking overpowered as hell. Especially since they're in that Codex that has Thunderwolves and Wolf Lords on Thunderwolves and uh, all those other units that are relevant. Like, erm, what are they called. Those good units I'm sure Space Wolves have. Oh, yeah, the 5 LC Terminators who sit in the backfield of a non-SW army to let good codexes' units Deep Strike better.
> 
> And screw that Matt Ward guy! Man, he just _ruined_ 5th ed, with all the fucking Leafblower and Razorwolves and - wait, what do you mean God-King Kelly wrote those books? I bet that's Ward's fault!


30 points a piece for those stats? I'd take that any day thanks.

Secondly, I was referring to the Grey Knights - Leafblower & Razorwolves were of course crazy lists, but the internet has the power to embellish, and I highly doubt said lists were as common as people make out. Purely because of the finance required to build them.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Orochi said:


> 30 points a piece for those stats? I'd take that any day thanks.


Skarbrand is WS10 I10 A8 Fleshbane Instant Death AP2, and he's _shit-terrible garbage_. Wraiths are WS4 I2, and they're fucking amazing. Ever seen the Eternal Blade in a game? Exactly.



Orochi said:


> Secondly, I was referring to the Grey Knights - Leafblower & Razorwolves were of course crazy lists, but the internet has the power to embellish, and I highly doubt said lists were as common as people make out. Purely because of the finance required to build them.


I know you were referring to Grey Knights; that doesn't make you right. Grey Knights really _were not that good_. Exactly as you said, the internet has the tendency to hyperbolise everything, and they said Grey Knights were some kind of horrifying OP when they really weren't all that.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> I know you were referring to Grey Knights; that doesn't make you right. Grey Knights really _were not that good_. Exactly as you said, the internet has the tendency to hyperbolise everything, and they said Grey Knights were some kind of horrifying OP when they really weren't all that.


A friend of mine ran the legitimate Draigo wing - Perhaps not OP, but it sure wasn't easy! 

But yeah, I hear what you're saying.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Why is the iron priest armed with a water pistol ?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

March of Time said:


> Why is the iron priest armed with a water pistol ?


In the grim darkness of the 41st millennium....there are only water gun fights.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Could the fact that the IP has a helfrost pistol mean there's a new codex on the way, seeing as there's no option for that in the current one?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ I'm of the belief that there will be a Tau-esque update with this campaign.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Iron priest looks pretty badass - not sure of the other tbh


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> Iron priest looks pretty badass - not sure of the other tbh


I kind of feel the same way, but I have two thoughts on that. First, it looks better than the old one (which was the first model I ever owned, coincidentally). Second, I think SW as a whole are somewhat stylistically limited, so I think considering how many variations they have of "look a wolfy dude isn't he so feral and strong /swoon," overall it's a pretty cool model.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I think I would cut the retarded horns and badge thing above it off, the model isn't bad from the head down.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ I can't squint that hard on mon telephone but that looks pretty damn swanky.


----------



## tyraniddude (Feb 13, 2012)

just FYI. Be'lakor is exactlly the same as the data slate from last year


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

That counter-charge ability looks pretty awesome!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Tyriks said:


> That counter-charge ability looks pretty awesome!


you say awesome, i say damn broken. Maybe will come a time where chaos and orks are better in melee than space marines


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

ntaw said:


> ^ I can't squint that hard on mon telephone but that looks pretty damn swanky.


Sorry. I use what I can scrounge. I'm happy that a 'double demi' for the wolves is nothing like free anything. Honestly, compared to a Demi Company the benefits suck, BUT I have a feeling that a WCSF is far more powerful than any Gladius or Lion's Blade.

I really want to see what the legendary formations look like.



tyraniddude said:


> just FYI. Be'lakor is exactlly the same as the data slate from last year


Space Marines got their Stormwing reprinted, and that used to be a dataslate. Tau got their Firebase Support Cadre dataslate reprinted, though it was completely changed. I owned B in dataslate form, and I'm glad to know it hasn't changed, but equally excited to see he still counts.



Tyriks said:


> That counter-charge ability looks pretty awesome!


It does. It really does.

EDIT:

Looking over the Great Pack, am I reading this wrong, or could you have an almost entirely non-infantry army?

The only required units can be skyclaws or swiftclaws, and then you can have required landspeeders. Season to taste with TWC if you want, and the only infantry required is a single Longfang unit.


----------



## Warpangel (Apr 9, 2013)

Seen this over at bols
Seems like a lot of points to take for free pods in the blackmane formation !!!! But the all arrive turn 1 is awesome


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Xabre said:


> Sorry. I use what I can scrounge.


It was a knock on my eyes and phone pal, you do great work! I can actually read it quite decently on my computer screen which is 20-22" (ie. quite a lot larger :laugh


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

ntaw said:


> It was a knock on my eyes and phone pal, you do great work! I can actually read it quite decently on my computer screen which is 20-22" (ie. quite a lot larger :laugh


Wait, you've read it already? So was THAT what I heard, when your soul started crying about yet another army that can do jump packs better than BA?

(they really can, between jump WGBLs, Skyclaws, land-speeders)....


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

My soul has completely given up on caring about 'OP' rules @Xabre. I honestly hope that when BA get their day it's with rule that don't make people want to riot.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

There have been hints that Grey Knights might end up in book 2, and might get the same treatment that some of these pre-decurion 7E books do. That would be... tricky, simply because there are so few options for them.

I'm not sure if the space-vampires can be worked into the fluff of this one, or mybe the next Warzone after this.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Our Bangle update will surely come with the Nids now. I'm with ntaw though, if like an update, with formations and updated vehicle squadrons etc. But I don't want OP stuff like this.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Tyriks said:


> That counter-charge ability looks pretty awesome!


"Oh, like Beasts of Nurgle? Nah, our ENTIRE ARMY gets it!"



tyraniddude said:


> just FYI. Be'lakor is exactlly the same as the data slate from last year


Looks like the Exalted Flamer is too, the exact same thing as what was FAQ'd into existence: a non-Burning Chariot Exalted Flamer. With short-ranged Heavy Weapons who is Jump Infantry. Whoo. *waves "Go Chaos" flag unenthusiastically*


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Bols has some posts of leaks.

Those Nurgle and Tzeentch artifacts look cool, though the Tzeentch psychic powers are... oh joy... more witchfires. An 18" SD witchfire sounds fun though. The god-based formations... are quite crappy, honestly, though I might run those Khornate flesh hounds and/or Slaaneshi daemonettes, just for any bonuses at all.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Well then. I guess there's a 'new' SW Codex too! I wonder if it will have some stat-lines updated. Did Long Fangs always come in units of two for 30 points?










....and considering it has a unreleased model and it's only digital, do ya think GW messed up with what they posted up?


----------



## Warpangel (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah long fangs come in a unit of 2 for 30 points


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Damn. I guess I've just never seen them in units smaller than four, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## LordOfTheWolves (May 28, 2015)

Spent some time hunting through the forums and facebook and I think I've pretty much got most of the decurion datasheets now. Obviously credit goes out to everyone who has found all of this out.

*Wulfen murderpack:*
2-5 units of Wulfen

Special Rules: 
•	Add +1 to the curse of the wulfen roll for every unit on the battlefield (assume unit of wulfen)
•	7+
o	Hunt: Affected units can move twice this turn
o	Kill: Affected units get +1A
•	Wulfen units get an additional attack for every 6 to hit in combat

*Heralds of the Great wolf*
1 Wolf priest
1 Iron Priest 
1 Rune priest
Restriction: Counts as a single unit, all models lose IC

Special rules: 
•	Unit gains benefit as long as the corresponding model stays on the board:
•	Wolf priest: IWND
•	Rune priest: Enemies shoot at -1 BS
•	Iron priest: Ignore the first failed saving throw each phase (!!!)
•	(Wonder if this affects a model that joins the unit, e.g. wolf lord?)

*Wolfkin*
2-5 Fenrisian wolves

Special Rules: 
•	Monster Hunter
•	Outflank
•	All wolves may merge into a single alpha pack. All wolves gain +1 attack in CC if there are 20 more in the alpha pack. If wolfkin is within 12” of the Left or Right table edges, any outflanking SW unit may deploy next to them 
•	(err…automatically without reserve rolls? Without having to roll for random table edge? Very confused!)

*Spear of Russ: *
1-3 Iron priests
1-3 Predators, Whirlwinds or vindicators 
1-3 Land raiders (any type)

Special rules: 
1 tank within 6” of the iron priests gets one of the following: Tank hunter, Monster Hunter, Precision shots, Preferred enemy
All vehicles have POTMS if within 12” of one landraider 

*Legendary Greatpacks*
*The Deathwolves*
Harold Deathwolf or Wolf guard battle leader
0-1 Canis Wolfborn
1 unit TWC
2-3 units of Blood claws, skyclaws or swiftclaws
2-4 units Grey hunters or land speeders
1-2 units of long fangs
1 unit of wolf scouts
0-2 Lone wolves
0-1 unit of Wolves

Special Rules:
•	Outflank
•	When making reserve rolls, role a single dice for all outflanking Deathwolves units. Can re-roll this result. All outflanking units arrive from reserve on successful roll and gain stealth on the turn they arrive
•	Roll 2 dice for sweeping advances and pick the highest 

*The Backmanes:*
Ragnar Blackmane or Wolf guard battle leader
1 unit of Wolf guard, Terminators or Thunder wolves
3-5 Blood claws, Skyclaws or Swiftclaws 
0-1 Lukas
4-6 Grey Hunters or Landspeeders
1-2 Long fangs
1 Wolf scouts
0-2 Lone wolves

Special Rules:
•	All units that can purchase a drop pod may get one for free. All Pods deepstrike on the players first turn. 
•	As long as Ragnar remains on the board, all blood claws, Skyclaws and Swiftclaws re-roll to hit in combat
•	All units disembarking from a drop pod gain fearless and feel no pain (6+) for the remainder of the turn

*The Champions of Fenris: *
Logan Grimnar or Wolf guard battle leader
0-1 Arjac Rockfist
2-3 Wolf guard, terminators or Thunder wolves 
3-6 Blood claws, skyclaws or swiftclaws
4-8 Grey hunters or Land speeders
2-3 Units of Long fangs
0-2 Lone wolves

Special Rules:
•	Fearless
• Choose one of the following rules at the start of space wolf turn, Furious charge, Monster Hunter, Preferred enemy, Relentless, Tank hunters. All Champions of Fenris units within 12” of Logan gain this rule until start of next turn
•	Wolf guard, Terminators, Thunder wolves have +1 WS (?)

*The Drakeslayers*
1 Krom Dragongaze or Battle leader
1-2 wolf guard, terminators
2-3 Blood claws, skyclaws or swiftclaws
2-4 units Grey hunters or land speeders
1-2 Long fangs
0-1 Wolf scouts
0-2 Lone wolves

Special rules: 
•	Monster Hunter
•	Stubborn
•	Whilst Krom is on the battle field, all units have furious charge
•	All characters have preferred enemy (Characters), also if one unit successfully charges, the rest of the formation may re-roll charge distances this turn

*Fire Howlers*
1 Wolf lord or wolf guard battle leader
1 Wolf guard
2-4 Skyclaws or Swiftclaws
2-4 Grey hunters or land speeders
0-1 Long fangs
0-1 Wolf scouts
0-2 Lone wolves
Restrictions: Wolf Lord, Battle leader and Wolf guard must have either jump packs or bikes
Special Rules
•	Enemy units attempting to overwatch must pass a leadership test. If fail, unable to overwatch for remainder of assault phase. Units in this formation have fear on the turn they charge. Units with ATSKNF or fearless are immune to this rule
•	All units re-roll failed charge rolls
•	A roll of 10 or more for charge distance gives unit furious charge for that turn

*Ironwolves*
1 wolf lord or wolf guard battle leader
0-1 Wolf guard or terminators
2-3 Blood claws
2-4 Grey hunters or Land speeders
1-2 Long fangs
0-1 Wolf scouts
0-2 Lone wolves

Restrictions: Must include enough dedicated transports and have sufficient transport capacity to carry all non-vehicle models from this formation. (lone wolves???)

Special Rules:
•	All iron wolves vehicles can move an additional 6” when moving flat out. When taking morale checks for tankshock, enemies suffer -2 penalty to their leadership
•	Ironwolves can disembark from their transports even if the vehicle has move up to 12” in the movement phase
•	All weapon and wargear options taken on vehicles are free

Side note: 50th post! Whoop!


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

ntaw said:


> Well then. I guess there's a 'new' SW Codex too! I wonder if it will have some stat-lines updated.


I haven't looked yet, but I'm assuming it's the same as the new updates for Ravenguard, Cadia, and Whitescars.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ same here, but it doesn't take much to change a number on a stat line for Dreadnoughts. Maaayyyybe..?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

ntaw said:


> ^ same here, but it doesn't take much to change a number on a stat line for Dreadnoughts. Maaayyyybe..?


They can't, without a print update, or an official errata. Otherwise you get two different current editions of the same rules.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Xabre said:


> They can't, without a print update, or an official errata.


C'mon, you know they can put out FAQs. They even have recently.

It's becoming impossible to show any optimism on Heresy.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

ntaw said:


> C'mon, you know they can put out FAQs. They even have recently.
> 
> It's becoming impossible to show any optimism on Heresy.


Sorry, Devil's Advocate is kind of my 'thing'.

But since they JUST put out an FAQ, they're not due for another for like 6 months. Maybe 12, depending on lunar eclipses.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Xabre said:


> Sorry, Devil's Advocate is kind of my 'thing'.


Yeah I know, just bummed about posting recently. wah wah. 



Xabre said:


> But since they JUST put out an FAQ, they're not due for another for like 6 months. Maybe 12, depending on lunar eclipses.


Have we checked the tide charts? :laugh:

In all seriousness though, this is a takeout of the email I (and I'm sure all of you) received from GW in promotion:



> This new digital edition of Codex: Space Wolves gives you all the rules you need to lead the ferocious warriors of Fenris in your games of Warhammer 40,000.
> 
> There's a huge amount of content in here, including:
> *42 fully updated unit Datasheets*
> ...


There's new weapons with the Wulfen and I bet other models are going to be able to take them as wargear that wouldn't have had the option to in the current print edition.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Got to say, I absolutely loathe the new minis. They look terrible. It's almost like GW have some weird desire to burden SW's with the worst sculpts possible.
The whole Wolf thing is just awful. If they concentrated on armoured space vikings it'd have acres more class, but these are just bad. Whoever came up with these needs to have their tools taken away, and their fingers broken.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

ntaw said:


> There's new weapons with the Wulfen and I bet other models are going to be able to take them as wargear that wouldn't have had the option to in the current print edition.


I'm not so sure. I know TT and fluff are separate entities. But the new accompanying novel for the Wulfen very much stresses the point that the weapons they are using are unusable by anyone but them, being far too big. They're relics that have been hanging on the walls within the Fang since the Great Crusade, unable to be wielded by marines. Similarly the auto frag launcher cannot interface with the neural pathways of anyone but Wulfen. 

Again. I know fluff and TT are seperate, but in this case I can't help but think this is them saying why regular wolves don't have access to the two handed frost axe etc.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ what about the squirt pistol the new Techmarine (Iron Priest?) model? I was under the impression that the Helfrost Pistol was a new thing.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

ntaw said:


> ^ what about the squirt pistol the new Techmarine (Iron Priest?) model? I was under the impression that the Helfrost Pistol was a new thing.


Helfrost weaponry is a 'thing' for all SW, so I can see that being added as an option to the wargear list that ICs are allowed access to. Instead of Grav, I guess. But the fancy melee weapons are Wuflen specific toys.

This happened with Tau, also; they got minor updates to the existing datasheets, mostly with Crisis getting access to the commander-only guns, and the MCs getting squadron rules.

On the other hand, they also had their best relic nerfed, too.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

ntaw said:


> ^ what about the squirt pistol the new Techmarine (Iron Priest?) model? I was under the impression that the Helfrost Pistol was a new thing.


Ah that yeah.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Xabre said:


> I can see that being added as an option to the wargear list that ICs are allowed access to.


I'm losing your logic here my friend. Why do you see a difference between a new weapon profile being added and allowed for Characters (at least the Iron Priest anyway) and a Dreadnought's stat line being edited to 4 attacks base? Both qualify for your previous assertion that GW can't have a difference between two current editions of the rules.

EDIT: moar pics and a second new weapon option, the tempest hammer.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I think it needs _more_ intricate detailing, GW's latest releases have all been a bit plain - especially the Varanguard, but everything released since about November has been in need of some more raised detail.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh, GW just tickled my giggle stick in the most wonderful of ways. Come to daddy Ahab, you magnificent little fuzzy bastards. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Blurry-ish rule pics for the models I posted before:




























Anything new in there aside from the two weapon options for the Iron Priest?


----------



## Rush Darling (Apr 30, 2015)

Healing balms?

Here's to Chaplains dispensing ointment in the middle of firefights.

It may not be new, but it's new to me!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Rush Darling said:


> Healing balms?
> 
> Here's to Chaplains dispensing ointment in the middle of firefights.
> 
> It may not be new, but it's new to me!


No, not new. Gives his unit FNP(6+). Can prove handy in a big squad of BCs.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks like the Iron Priest entry is new, with an increased points cost and improved stat-line over the current Codex. I'd pay 20 points for better WS, W, and Ld any day. Plus Cyberwolves are T4 in the Codex and though I think this was FAQ'd some time ago to T5, sure enough in the new entry they're T5 regardless. 

I still wonder if the digital release of the Codex was supposed to come out already or if it was a cock-up at GW HQ that they smoothed over with an e-mail being all 'we totally meant this to come out now but there's no print version yet so it's exclusive! (for now anyway)'.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Daemon Warlord Traits:


----------



## tyraniddude (Feb 13, 2012)

these seem preaty good



ntaw said:


> Daemon Warlord Traits:


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I would say across the board, those are GOOD Warlord traits.

Except Tzeentch 6. Because Soul Blaze? Really?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Well that's pretty wonky - doing a few wounds on failed Fear checks and a bubble of Soul Blaze are both hot garbage, but a bubble of +1 Invuln to stack with Cursed Earth and the Grimoire (hell, it basically negates the Grimoire's downside without needing to cast) and run+charge on a Slaanesh unit (with Fleet and +3" Run, don't mind if I do) are both *awesome*. I kinda like 'em though, I always find the race-specific detachments, relics and Warlord traits the most interesting bits and having a table for each God is awesome.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Just looked this through and.. :shok: Sounds a bit like Gilneas turning to Worgen in WOW. SW just went from Badass to Cartoonish to Childish.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Moriouce said:


> SW just went from Badass to Cartoonish to Childish.


That happened with Murderfang to be completely honest - I think SW is the only faction that can rival Khorne with their amount of synonyms for the word kill.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Moriouce said:


> Just looked this through and.. :shok: Sounds a bit like Gilneas turning to Worgen in WOW. SW just went from Badass to Cartoonish to Childish.





Nordicus said:


> That happened with Murderfang to be completely honest - I think SW is the only faction that can rival Khorne with their amount of synonyms for the word kill.


Oh it's so much worse. If you don't care about spoilers, have a read of my summary of 'Curse of the Wulfen' in the BL board. It's just...awful.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Oh it's so much worse. If you don't care about spoilers, have a read of my summary of 'Curse of the Wulfen' in the BL board. It's just...awful.


Well I had a look there aswell. uke:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> I kinda like 'em though, I always find the race-specific detachments, relics and Warlord traits the most interesting bits and having a table for each God is awesome.


I was overwhelmingly surprised at the quality of these tables. Sure there's a few throwaways, but I'm with you on race/god-specific trait tables. I haven't looked at the BRB ones in eons.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

the new relics are listed here:

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2016/02/chaos-daemons-hellforged-relics-rules.html


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

BoLS is terrible for mobile browsing I find (though if you get suckered into this site's mobile view it's as bad):



> Khorne
> * A’rgath, The King of Blades: 15pts. S+1, AP3, Melee, Specialist Weapon, Blade King (Bearer always hits on a 2+ in a challenge). Demon Prince of Khorne or Herald of Khorne only, replaces the bearer’s melee weapon.
> 
> * Deathdealer: 15pts. S User, AP2, Melee, Decapitating Blow (Instant Death on To Wound of 6), Specialist Weapon, Searing Gore (Each time a model is removed as the result of attack by this weapon, its unit immediately takes an additional D3 S3 AP4 hits starting on closest models to bearer. Bloodthirsters of any type or Demon Princes only. Replaces bearer’s melee weapon
> ...





> Tzeentch
> * Paradox: 25pts. S User, AP4, Melee, Concussive, Warp Contradiction (Once per turn when taking Psychic Test, bearer can pick up and turn all dice he has rolled to their opposite side instead (ie 1,3 and 5 become 6, 4 and 2). Lord of Change and Herald of Tzeentch only.
> 
> * The Endless Grimoire: 35pts. If your Warlord generates all his powers from Change, he knows all the Change powers. Herald of Tzeentch only.
> ...





> Nurgle
> *Grotti the Nurgling: 40pts. Reduce the Toughness of all models, friend or Foe, by 1 whilst they are in 6″ of a model accompanied by Grotti, unless they are a Demon of Nurgle. Great Unclean One, Demon Prince, Herald only. The fluff for this little dude is epic!
> 
> * Corruption: 25pts. S*, AP-, Melee, Touch of Rust (always glance on a 6), Hyper-infection (Hits by this weapon automatically Wound, no need to roll. Use the bearer’s Strength for Armour Pen and Instant Death). GUO, Demon Princes and Heralds.
> ...





> Slaanesh
> * Soulstealer: 20pts. S User, AP3, Melee, Soulgreed (each time a model is removed by this weapon, the bearer immediately regains 1 lost wound). Keeper of Secrets or Demon Prince only.
> 
> * Silvershard: 30pts. S User, AP3, Melee, Blade Blitz (bearer has +2 attacks). KoS or DP only.
> ...


----------



## tyraniddude (Feb 13, 2012)

many of these are quite good


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, yeah, good job GW - those relics are a vast improvement over the last supplement book we got, really nailed it and given a faction in need of a boost some new tricks to try out.

By the way, the art in this book is hilariously terrible.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Hm. Interesting to me that there's no sign of a hardcover amalgamation of the books in this week's releases. Hope that shows up with the next installment otherwise that's potential bad news for books updated by campaigns.


----------



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

yeah i don't want to have to buy that whole set just to get the Daemons stuff as i have no interest in space wolves. never liked them, Thousand Sons all the way, you can bash ya wolves up your arse :biggrin:
oh and $320 for it never happenning


----------



## admin (Oct 9, 2007)

test

KW


----------

